# FS my entire collection in my 230(video added)



## dino

So I have decided to change it up and go full blown salt selling all livestock and converting to salt
One gold severum with lots of red in the face and fins. 7 plus inchs s 20.00 SOLD
One t-bar cichlid with lots of colour and has been really growing 5-6 inch 20.00
Two heckelii really nice colous and trailers 6 inch plus 40.00 each ONE LEFT
Two jurupari biggest geos in the tank 6-7 inch 25.00 each SOLD
Three altifrons in good shape 4-6 inch 25.00 each sold
Two winemilleri nice fish 25.00 one and the other is kinda ugly since it was small 15.00sold
Two daemon 4-6 inch 25.00 sold
ONE 22 INCH PLUS BLACK AROWANA. In great health ive trained it to eat smelt doesnt bug any fish and shohld get much bigger 150.00
You can drop me a pm with questions and offers ill consider them and give a deal if you buy the lot
Pics wi ll be added tonight
Stingrays are sold

15.00 DOLLARS PER FISH except heckeli


----------



## bugaboo433

Sent you a PM


----------



## mrbob

pm sent........One gold severum with lots of red in the face and fins. 7 plus inchs s 20.00 and Two jurupari biggest geos in the tank 6-7 inch 25.00 each

would like these fish!


----------



## mrbob

your box is full


----------



## dino

*pics*

current pics of my fish i took yesterday all in good shape


----------



## dino

*more pics*

more pics of my fish for sale


----------



## mrbob

I like/want the first 3 in more pics


----------



## mrbob

the first and last in pics I want


----------



## mrbob

Thanks Justin for the great healthy fish!


----------



## dino

No problem updated sale list
Arrow really needs to be seen to do it justice I dont see many blacks around these days. This guy is big bigger and nicer than the ones they have at the van aquarium.


----------



## dino

Bump still some really nice fish here like to see my arrow go to a good home


----------



## mrbob

free bump for some really nice healthy fish arrowanna is very nice a RARE find better hurry!!!


----------



## dino

Thanks bob the arrow is for sure my fav.


----------



## dino

Also willing to trade for salt equitment still looking for metal hide/t5 light combo and neptune apex controller. 
All geo's in the pics are available excluding the juriparii
Thanks for looking dustin


----------



## bonsai dave

free bump .Man I really want that black aro but I don't have any of my large tanks set up good luck with the sale.


----------



## dino

Dave I wish you could have it i would know it was taken care off


----------



## dino

Still open to offers and trades thanks might be able to deliver on weekends but would prefer people to check out the fish first


----------



## dino

Bump bump bumper


----------



## mrbob

wow you still have those nice fish.................hurry up and sell so I can come get that filter lol good luck with sell Dustin!! if you decide to liquidate those fish let me know!!...lol


----------



## dino

open to offers on the arrow pm if at all interested


----------



## dino

160 for group of 8 geos and one tbar. The one male was doing some mating behavior yesterday could possibly deliver on weekends or to delta during the week


----------



## dino

Bump bump bump


----------



## mrbob

Wow you still hAve these fish there beautiful And healthy getting new tank maybe Sunday hopefully up next week if u still have I may take them


----------



## dino

thanks bob some interest in the arrow i cant believe no one wants them it took me a while to collect these guys


----------



## dino

Bumpbumpbump


----------



## dino

Price change


----------



## dino

*fish*

taken today


----------



## dino

*daemon*

taken today


----------



## dino

Bump for offers


----------



## dino

Bump bump bump


----------



## dino

Rena xp3 for sale also 50.00


----------



## Immus21

dino said:


> Rena xp3 for sale also 50.00


Argh Dean! I just picked up a new one last weekend.... Great price.


----------



## dino

Bump for offers on fish canister price firm


----------



## dino

*geos*

Another picture


----------



## dino

Ok im going to talk to some local pet stores but id rather have members have them


----------



## hondas3000

Is your black aro have broken barbel? Big fish is hard to rehouse.


----------



## dino

Yes it will be hard for sure but it is a really nice fish it did not have any barbells unfortunatly when I got it. But otherwise great eats anything


----------



## dino

Everything is pending at the moment


----------



## dino

deal didnt do through I guess. price adjustment


----------



## EBJD Guy

still got that black arrow?


----------



## dino

geos are pending at the moment 
some might not be taken ill update tomorrow


----------



## dino

pmd ya ebjd


----------



## dino

updated fish list


----------



## Adam

Thankyou for the geos, awesome fish and a great price just wish I had the space for all of them.
free bump!


----------



## dino

bump bump ill post a video soon im into salt trades


----------



## dino

*arowana*

im going to slow down on posts but ive been looking and this fish is a beauty i have not really seen a nicer one. i know thats a statement but not like ive seen mass amounts but for a black its a great fish you can see them at the van aquarium but this guy is much fatter


----------



## skrick

BUMP For a killer deal this is a superb Black Arowana !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Unreal nobody has taken yet


----------



## dino

bump bump bumper


----------



## dino

150 for the arowana I really want to go salt but if he wont sell I guess ill keep it fresh


----------



## dino

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dino

I guess I was not spelling it correct and no one corrected me haha


----------



## dino

video up check it out


----------



## Immus21

Says the vid is private.


----------



## dino

really oh man ill work on the video


----------



## dino

updated list arow heckelii and tbar/rocketeil left


----------



## dino

bump bump bump


----------



## dino

still in perfect health no issues great fish


----------



## dino

bump bumpbump


----------



## dino

ill deliver to people with a good name on the website and to whome has a tank big enough all i ask for is a little gas money


----------



## dino

Arow is pending this weekend


----------



## dino

all fish pending at the moment


----------



## dino

sold sold sold


----------

